# Survial Notebook shared info



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We have a lot of folks that have joined in recent months and according to the typical guest list, many still on-line incognito. Here is a call to post data/links that can be printed to help jump start some of the "newbies" as well help all of us by insuring we have ample information available to fill any potential holes in our own planning. Most of us have a notebook of printed data we have deemed potentially useful if we were to face a survival situation. Know that should the internet go down...... I mean when the internet goes down a hard copy of precious data will be priceless. For example, the water/food storage calculators in this forum section will be useless without access. Information may very well save your life and be a valuable barter tool.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wattage usage charts

https://www.donrowe.com/usage-chart-a/259.htm

Power consumption of household appliances


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

That's a beauty. Going to print and laminate that one


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

The only thing we have a list of and it is on paper is a list of all our stores and which to use first due to age so we rotate out the oldest replace with new.
Realizing there may not be electricity for long periods of time we have a charcoal BBQ, smoker, and a sun oven to cook with. BTW the sun oven is the best to cook in. We cook many a meal in it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Paraquack had started a compilation of prepper information a while back. I don't know how far along that is or if he finished it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's a start.lots of info.

Ask a Prepper | Ask a Prepper How to?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Searched our site for previous topics like this, and found one, but the link was dead.
Google helped find a decent alternative: Survival Library


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Here's a start.lots of info.
> 
> Ask a Prepper | Ask a Prepper How to?


I had a hard time deciding where to put that. You picked the correct one.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a list of down-loadable references that I used and still use.

Downloads


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Paraquack had started a compilation of prepper information a while back. I don't know how far along that is or if he finished it.


I have about 125 different links that I've been gathering. I was hoping to convince the powers that be to put a but to the complete list. Any one who wants it the way it is can PM me. I think I can send it, but might be too big for PM.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I posted this one before but can't remember where here or even when/?

List of important threads - Survivalist Forum

page7


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Free knowledge!!! - Survivalist Forum

http://www.animatedknots.com/

http://graywolfsurvival.com/?wn

http://www.richsoil.com/rocket-stove-mass-heater.jsp

http://leenks.com/link437261.html

http://www.eattheweeds.com/archive/

http://www.degrata.com/pdf/AR15_Pins_and_Springs.pdf

http://biggerhammer.net/

http://www.gunsnet.net/showthread.php/30244-Vietnam-M16A1-Retro-build

http://bpullignwolnet.dotster.com/retroblackrifle/

http://www.instructables.com/file/FEFY6CPH1PITB4Z


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> I have about 125 different links that I've been gathering. I was hoping to convince the powers that be to put a but to the complete list. Any one who wants it the way it is can PM me. I think I can send it, but might be too big for PM.


What say you powers that be?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is the first of four pages of links I have collected from people here.

30 Lost Ways of Survival from 1880 We Should All Learn | Ask a Prepper
50+ Uses of a Triangular Bandage | HealthWorks Collective
75 Extraordinary Uses for Baking Soda | Life Hackery
Fallout Shelters Plans & Nuclear Radioactive Fallout Civil Defense FAQ
https://www.survivalkit.com/blog/45-uses-for-alcohol-in-a-survival-situation/
Fish Antibiotics for Humans: Everything You Want to Know
Should I Take an Expired Antibiotic?
Active_FM- Army Doctrine and Training Publications
Government Surplus Auctions at Government Liquidation
These 9 steps let you avoid scams and really prepare for disaster
Cakes baked in Jars? You have to be kidding!
http://www.iotaengineering.com/pplib/Charging_Stored_Batteries.pdf
Battery Basics: A Layman's Guide to Batte | BatteryStuff Articles
Free ebooks by Project Gutenberg - Gutenberg
Your First HF Dipole
Single Band Dipoles
Building with Earthbags
http://www.survivorlibrary.com/library/complete-guide-to-home-canning-nutrition.pdf
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB724.pdf
Canning Granny
The Trailer Park Homesteader: Fall Canning: Soups and Stews
https://www.amrron.com/communications-resources/ch3-project/
Coil Your Extension Cords Like a Roadie with the Over-Under Method
http://www.me.ngb.army.mil/units/rti/resources/IS0871_Edition_C_ALMS.pdf
AMRRON
19 Concealed and Hidden Gun Safe Ideas for Your Home
http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/library/policy/army/fm/3-5/fm3-5.pdf|||]GlobalSecurity.org - Reliable Security Information[/url]
Armageddon Online - Disaster Preparedness - The Ultimate Index for Disaster Preparation, Planning, and Information
Cleaning and Sanitizing with Bleach|Natural Disasters and Severe Weather
How to Disable an MRAP for Less than $50
Better than Bleach: Use Calcium Hypochlorite to Disinfect Water
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-320.pdf
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-321.pdf
Emergency Disinfection of Drinking Water | Emergency Preparedness | US EPA
Nuclear Weapon EMP Effects
Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com
Electromagnetic Pulse - Soviet Test 184 - EMP
Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack
http://www.doh.wa.gov/portals/1/Documents/Pubs/320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The list of links sent by PM has alphabetical description available to make it easier


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

paraquack said:


> This is the first of four pages of links I have collected from people here.
> 
> 30 Lost Ways of Survival from 1880 We Should All Learn | Ask a Prepper
> 50+ Uses of a Triangular Bandage | HealthWorks Collective
> ...


Well done Paraquak. I am sure many will utilize the info.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is the next page of links

Grounding for Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - Futurescience.com - EMP
EMP Effects on Vehicles - Futurescience.com
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com 
http://training.fema.gov/emiweb/downloads/is3unit4.pdf
http://armypubs.army.mil/doctrine/DR_pubs/dr_a/pdf/fm4_25x11.pdf 
http://www.webpal.org/SAFE/aaarecov... - Severe/ST 31-91B - SF Medical Handbook.pdf 
Online Army Study Guide - First Aid | ArmyStudyGuide.com
Small Footprint Family | Sustainability Starts at Home
http://www.soilandhealth.org/03sov/0302hsted/fema.woodgas.pdf 
DP (Domestic Preparedness) Gas Mask - Approved Gas Masks 
Buy Gas Masks, Mask Accessories & Filters | InterAmer.com
http://www.botach.com/search.php?search_query=gas+mask&Search
Army Navy Supply Depot Product Detail
US Military M40 M40-A1 Gas Mask with Improved C2A1 Chemical-Biological Filter
Geiger Counter Numbers, How Bad is Bad?
The Uranium Rocks Store: Your source for uranium ore and more
http://democrats.energycommerce.hou...ort-Electric-Grid-Vulnerability-2013-5-21.pdf
19 Concealed and Hidden Gun Safe Ideas for Your Home
http://www.n5dux.com/ham/files/pdf/Ham Radio for Dummies.pdf
http://www.uscrow.org/downloads/Mil...eur_Radio_HAM_Prepper_Communications_Plan.pdf 
Product Detail for: MapBook 17h edition Repeater Mapbook 17th Edition
https://www.hamstudy.org/
Herbal Medicine for Preppers, by Chris S. - SurvivalBlog.com
Build a passive-solar food dehydrator by Jeffrey Yago, P.E., CEM
https://www.donrowe.com/usage-chart-a/259.htm
Ask a Prepper | Ask a Prepper How to?
Just In Time Disaster Training - Library | Projects | Disaster Resistant Communities Group
40 Knots
http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...Id=715839595&ddkey=http:SetCurrencyPreference
Scott Duff: Accoutrements and Accessories for the Collector and Shooter
Normal saline: How to prepare at home - AboutKidsHealth
A Book for Midwives - Hesperian Health Guides 
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf 
Books and Resources | Hesperian Health Guides 
http://hr.fullerton.edu/documents/professionaldevelopment/FACPRAED_PM_EB_FINAL_090612.pdf
The Free Information Society - Media in eBooks/Medicine 
http://seasonedcitizenprepper.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/Survival-and-Austere-Medicine.pdf
Teaspoon to Drop Conversion tsp to drop
us joint services manuals
Vacuum Sealers | Sorbents | Desiccants | Mylar


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

And number three

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=c90b...99&ithint=folder,pdf&authkey=!AMBdMzYeN1aoHHg
NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein
http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/prep_radiological_fact_sheet.pdf
Nuclear « Homeland Security News
How to shelter from fallout after a nuclear attack on your city
http://www.ki4u.com/nwss.pdf
http://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/library/policy/army/fm/3-5/fm3-5.pdf]GlobalSecurity.org - Reliable Security Information[/url]
WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT! 
http://fas.org/nuke/intro/nuke/7906/790604.pdf
Energy Justice Map
Radiation Information 
App. B: How to Make and Use a Homemade Shelter-Ventilating Pump - Nuclear War Survival Skills 
http://www.abomb1.org/pdf/kfm_inst.pdf 
Emergency Preparedness for your Pet(s)
http://www.backdoorsurvival.com/how-to-use-pool-shock-to-purify-water/
Power consumption of household appliances
Ask a Prepper | Ask a Prepper How to?
https://radiofreeq.wordpress.com/20...iness-weather-marine-ham-channel-frequencies/
Bring Dead Ni-Cad Batteries Back To Life
RSOE - Emergency and Disaster Information Service
30+ Uses For Salt
http://www.unwater.org/downloads/EHB_Sanitation_EN_lowres.pdf 
Budget101.com - - Sauce Mixes
Downloads
Finding Shortwave Broadcasts, Frequencies, Schedules and Stations - SWLing.com 
Prime Time Shortwave - Your guide for English shortwave broadcasts
Shortwave - Shortwave Radio: Schedules
http://theherbgardener.blogspot.com/2010/03/how-to-make-organic-soap-using-soapwort.htm
Solar Charge Controller Basics
Basic Tutorials: Charge Controllers for Solar Energy Systems
http://www.altestore.com/store/Charge-Controllers/Solar-Charge-Controllers/c892/#more
https://www.lloyds.com/~/media/lloy... risk to the north american electric grid.pdf
SOLARHAM.com | Solar Cycle 24 | Space Weather and Amateur Radio Website
Introduction to Charge Controllers
SurvivalCache.com ? The Gear Site for Survivalists
Home - Practical Survivalist
http://www.equipped.com/multiservice_ser_manual_1999.pdf 
BOB/INCH Bag concept refined 2015 - The Quiet Survivalist
Martial Law Survival Strategies You Should Know | Prepper's Will
Library Index | Survivor Library
Tank Volume Calculator
https://www.amrron.com/2015/06/12/t-rex-2015-promo-and-instructions/
Survival UK Files Site
Simple DIY Perimeter Security - P2T2 Solutions 
Personal Preparation and Storage of Safe Water | Safe Drinking Water | Water-related Emergencies & Outbreaks | Healthy Water | CDC 
Water Resources of the United States?National Water Information System (NWIS) Mapper


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome!.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, paraquack. I've copied them all. Is there one more page coming?

Thanks, AquaHull. Got 'em.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Turned out that the last page was small enough to attach to page 3, or I can't count.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Para. I pulled the actual URLs out for saving to text. I'll need to dedicate some time to following each of them and assessing.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is a thread that I started for new preppers, a lot of people added to it.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Bumped it as I copied and pasted to Word,then printed out 7 more pages


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for taking the time to do that and sharing it.


----------



## trailblazer (Sep 19, 2015)

while books, internet links and laminated papers on survival are nice and have their place, i have read that "the more skills you KNOW, the less gear you will need to carry". just my two cents worth.


----------



## GeraldHammond (Jun 21, 2020)

thanks for the links!


----------

